# good compounds for BJJ



## Leo21 (Mar 5, 2022)

I don’t really want to sacrifice cardio so I’m assuming tren is out of the question. Maybe I’m wrong. Any opinions on good compounds for BJJ. I’d rather not bulk up or get any bigger than I am as it’s working against me on the mats. If anything I’m trying to retain some strength and lose some size.


----------



## bbuck (Mar 7, 2022)

Sounds like low dose T will get you what you want.


----------



## lycan Venom (Apr 28, 2022)

Any test and stay away from Tren as it kills my potential cardio and I gas out quick. Anavar, Masteron, or Winstrol is a good DHT. If you want a 19nor than use NPP instead of deca for a quick response.

You could use a low dose Dbol or Adrol for strength but watch for bloat and headaches.

Best bet is if you are focused on BJJ and want to match up with 80% of competitors than Test 200+, NPP, and Winstrol.

I should really ask you all the noob questions and hold your hand while helping you pick out the correct agent and dose but it's a KISS situation.


----------



## Leo21 (Apr 28, 2022)

lycan Venom said:


> Any test and stay away from Tren as it kills my potential cardio and I gas out quick. Anavar, Masteron, or Winstrol is a good DHT. If you want a 19nor than use NPP instead of deca for a quick response.
> 
> You could use a low dose Dbol or Adrol for strength but watch for bloat and headaches.
> 
> ...


I’ve been experimenting with compounds for about ten years. It’s mostly been with bbing and powerlifting. Haven’t dabbled much in the area of BJJ. I mean my pet rat has been experimenting with it.


----------



## ikellson (May 28, 2022)

bbuck said:


> Sounds like low dose T will get you what you want.


thats true


----------

